# Plenty Kidded!!!! See pg 4 for news!!! Photo link pg 5



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I wish I had a due date but I don't. Her ligaments have been mush all around, but still there till tonight. They're not gone, but they have really dropped. So hopefully it won't be much longer! Her udder continue's to grow and she is a first freshener so I don't expect a huge udder to begin with. Can't wait to see what she has!

I believe she'll have a single, but I'd really rather her have twins. Single's are always SO HUGE and twins are so much easier on the moms to deliver. Pray for an easy delivery!

Here's her udder from today...









Here's her belly...









She's always been on the thin side since we got her which was in Feb. I guess all the special treatment has gone strait to her tummy, even though its still small! I've been looking at the numbers though and I think she could be anywhere from a week to almost 4 weeks from kidding. 

I hope after she kids we can put some weight on this little gal.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's getting closer*

She is getting bigger! I do think she will have a single though, but hopefully twins!!! I love her sleek, shiny coat!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's getting closer*

She is getting closer!! I think her udder might have to fill up a little more though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's getting closer*

I think twins  she looks nice


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's getting closer*

She sure is shiny isn't she? I really like her. She's so laid back and quiet. Almost forget she's there she just blends in.

Here's a casual photo of her...


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Plenty's getting closer*

Ooo pretty! I'm a sucker for blue eyes! :drool:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's getting closer*

Thanks, she's blue-eyed and she's bred to a gold blue-eyed & polled buck so I'm hoping to see blue-eyes out of this kidding.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's getting closer*

She is a very pretty girl Ashley, so serene looking with her color and blue eyes! I'll bet she does give you twins....hopefully 2 :girl: with those gorgeous eyes!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's getting closer*

I do hope your right! That would be awesome. I do love Plenty, she's not a pet type really but she's also not wild either. She's just laid back and takes everything easy. Can't wait to see what she has. I do hope she's able to break the buck curse we've had lately! I mean gosh, the last 5 kiddings have resulted in 12 kids and only 3 were does!!!! I need more doelings!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's getting closer*

What a cute little udder.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's getting closer*

 I think she's going to hang on at least another week. Really wish I knew for sure when she'd kid.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's getting closer*

Plenty had discharge at feeding this evening. Was stringing about 4 inches too, but I can still feel ligaments though they're really low. I don't think her udder looks any different really. So still waiting.

More piccies though none this evening with the discharge...



























Can't wait!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's getting closer*

She is so cute!!! From the last pictures I will say she just may be packing twins! Azzy has several inches if discharge a few days ago, and she is still hanging on :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's getting closer*

I'd love twin blue-eyed doelings! :girl: :girl: She will keep me waiting I'm sure. I hope so as that udder needs to get bigger!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's getting closer*

Here is Plenty from this evening. Her udder is getting slightly bigger. Ligaments are softening slowly but surely, but are still there. Can't wait!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's getting closer*

I can definately see a difference with her udder and I do hope she gives you those blue eyed doelings...she is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's getting closer*

Thanks! She seems to be filling out more than getting bigger right now. I still feel like it could be a while.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's ligaments almost gone*

Well this morning Plenty was normal, let her out. This evening when I fed and put her in her stall I felt her ligaments and had to do a double take because they're almost completely gone! I could only feel one really low. So I think she's getting closer!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's ligaments almost gone*

Has her udder filled? She sounds closer to me too! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's ligaments almost gone*

wahoo what fun


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's ligaments almost gone*

Her udder has slowly gotten bigger but I think it'll double when she's really close. Hope that's how it looks in the AM.  Might check her before bed tonight too.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Plenty's ligaments almost gone*

Yay! Kid pictures soon! :dance: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's ligaments almost gone*

how are things looking today Ashely?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's ligaments almost gone*

Her ligaments are gone but the floor under the ligaments isn't completely mush yet. Make since? I think she might be completely gone by this evening. Her udder is bigger...








She actually wanted out of her stall this morning which is unusual. I normally have to go in and lead her out. Didn't eat much of her breakfast and she never misses her meals.  She has also noticeably dropped.

Hubby woke me at 3am this morning because he was coming to get the shotgun. He'd heard dogs and was going out to check. I got up too to walk down and see Plenty. The dogs were apparently attacking another dog and he heard all this out by the road. The goats were all content but listening. Plenty's ligaments felt just like they do now. I couldn't tell a change in her udder then though so she is progressing.

Last night was the full moon too so I wonder if that helped push her along.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's ligaments almost gone*

yup udder is bigger. Sounds like babies by tomorrow :dance:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's ligaments almost gone*

She has really come along, babies soon!!!! :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Plenty's ligaments almost gone*

Udder looks good! Filling up nicely. I just love it, "Livestock Guardian Husband"! :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty's ligaments almost gone*

She felt more soft when I went down a few minutes to check on things. Udder the same. She is so laid back about things that I feel like she could easily be hiding stuff from me. Hera did. She never let on that she was having contractions. Went to bed at 11pm and woke at 12:30 to Hera pushing her baby out! So I feel like if I blink Plenty could kid. Haha

YES!!!! ROFL!!!!! My hubby has really been a good guardian since the last dog attack. His favorite goat was the one paralyzed by the dog. So he has really been protective. I think he always thought I was exaggerating about things until it happened here. Our puppies will be here soon and I can't wait to have them protecting our goats.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Babies soon!!!*

We're getting there! Plenty's ligaments are completely gone. Udder is even bigger, she's really restless. She's up and down, up and down. Pawing more now, panting (but it is mighty warm) and she's just antsy. Here's a new udder picture. I think it'll be tonight. Probably in the middle of the night. Uh!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

Kiddies soon, look at that udder! Wow! She's looking ready now. Hope it's soon for your sake. ray: for healthy kids! Good luck.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

Looks ready to me :girl: :girl: Let's play the guessing game--I say the 21st at 4:30 AM
Don't forget the pics. Wahoo babies comin' :leap: :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

oo udder is nice.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

Babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Plenty is a pretty little thing, with an udder to match. She will give you :girl: :girl: At 12:00 - 2:00 Am.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

She has a very nice udder!! She's looking posty too...kids before midnight! :girl: :boy:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

I hope she goes before midnight but at the same time I don't. I mean they're calling for some really strong storms to start really soon through midnight! Uh!!!! Not to mention that Idol is on tonight and its the finale!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

Another Idol fan :greengrin: The storms are supposed to hit here as well.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

There is a fly on my camera. Going to order some fly predators I think. The storms here have mostly blown over.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

The flies here are horrible. We did get fly predators but I don't think we got enough....


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

How many did you get? I priced at Valley Vet and Spalding. I want to order more than I think we need since I'm not positive what to order. LOL

What did you think of Idol?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

We got 5,000, which worked last year. I didn't get to watch the show closely, busy doing other things. But I think they are both well deserving of being there! I think I like David the best :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

Yes I can guarantee you that David will win. :ROFL: 
I figured we'd need more than 5000 since we're already overrun with flies. 
I'm pretty sure I can see discharge on Plenty on the camera. She's been standing a while. I think she contracts while standing. I haven't seen any contractions while she is laying down. Course that is between fly lense coverings too.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

Stupid flies! I hate them, they are sooooooo annoying.

C'mon Plenty! Give Ashley :girl: :girl:!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

I wish I knew for sure if she was having contractions. She's getting more and more uncomfortable when she lays down. That means big udder and contractions usually.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

She told that fly to sit there so you can't see her! :ROFL:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

I predict - BABIES SOON!!!!!!

BTW How is Sarah's udder coming along?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

Sarah's coming along nicely. She's so rotten. She's still got a month to go so its small. So far it has a medial, but that will change throughout the bagging as you know till she freshens. Looks good!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

Ah ha!!!! I saw a contraction!!! She had just laid down and was comfy for a sec and that leg shot out and she immediately got up stiff. Ha!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

Yay!!!!! Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

Wahoo! I can't wait to see pics! I will be thinking :girl: :girl: :girl: for you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

Well.....how's she doin' Ashley? Babies here yet? ray: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

:dance: Come on Plenty, that's the way
Push out those kids, they want to play! :wahoo: 
Candy


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

wahoo BABIES :wahoo:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

She is having mild contractions but none that seem terribly strong yet. Think I'm going to head to bed. I'm sure she'll wake me sometime tonight though.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

:wahoo:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty, LIGAMENTS GONE!!! Udder huge, see page 2!!!*

Twin blue-eyed Gold DOES!!!!!! :girl: :girl: And both look polled too!!! That is just too cool!!!! She has a placenta bag hanging out right now so I'm pretty positive she's done. Forgot the camera in my wild run down to the barn.

I'd gone to bed. Woke to a scream. I lept from the bed in one fluid motion. :ROFL: Actually I'm surprised I didn't break my neck. Anyway, got ready and headed down. Got there and she had a stream of discharge from a bag that had broken. Got set-up and sat. She laid down and pushed. Saw a bag, then another bag and a foot. She was yelling bloody murder so I got ahold of the foot and helped it along some. Out it slipped. Solid gold. Got the face cleared and sucked the goo from its mouth and she was pushing again. Hadn't even cleaned the first one! Out shot a smaller gold kid with a white star. Checked hineys and both are does. How cool!!! It was dark enough that I couldn't see eyes after they were cleaned up so I just flashed the flashlight and yep both are blue-eyed. At first I thought they were both brown and that would have been so weird since both parents are blue-eyed. 75% for blue-eyes in that case.

I'm so glad she's kidded and how cool to be two does!  No way you can wipe the smile from my face!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty Kidded!!!! See pg 4 for news!!! Photos tomorrow...*

CONGRATULATIONS ASHLEY AND PLENTY!!! :leap: :girl: :girl: :stars:


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Plenty Kidded!!!! See pg 4 for news!!! Photos tomorrow...*

Way to go, Plenty(you to Ashley) :wahoo: I just love new babies  :girl: :girl: 
What time were they born? Don't forget pics  
Candy


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty Kidded!!!! See pg 4 for news!!! Photos tomorrow...*

I went to bed at 11pm and she woke me at 1:20am. I got down there and everything happened in less than 5 minutes. I got back to bed at 4am. I am taking my daughter to school and then I'm going back to bed.  I'll get pictures after I get back up and go down to feed. I'm very happy just very tired too. :ZZZ:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Plenty Kidded!!!! See pg 4 for news!!! Photos tomorrow...*

Oh good, I'm so glad everything went well. Congrats, and looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty Kidded!!!! See pg 4 for news!!! Photos tomorrow...*

congrats Ashely!!!! Twin girls WAHOO :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Plenty Kidded!!!! See pg 4 for news!!! Photos tomorrow...*

Congratulations. That is great news.

So who won the bet on the time?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Plenty Kidded!!!! See pg 4 for news!!! Photos tomorrow...*

That is just to awesome!!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Plenty Kidded!!!! See pg 4 for news!!! Photos tomorrow...*

Looks like Chelsey guessed right. 12-2 and she kidded at 1:30am. Those babies were out in less than 5 minutes!

Pictures here...
viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3484


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

And I do believe I said :girl: :girl: LOL. Congrats!!! I am going to look at photos now...


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

:leap: :wave: :clap: :stars: :dance: :wahoo: 
Congrats Suellen


----------

